# Applying glyphosate, a few questions



## drjoeshmoe (Apr 20, 2018)

Need to renovate my lawn. I applyed killzall (41% glyphosate) 4 days ago....I remember reading it recommends waiting 7 days before and after to mow. However I had mowed just a few days before.
I am itching to mow my grass real low and then reapply. Would this be a bad idea?
Also, should I stop any watering? I will be aerating later and would like a soft ground since I will be using a manual tool.

Grateful for experienced advice.


----------



## samjonester (May 13, 2018)

Keep watering. Water lightly and frequently like if you were seeding. Then, spray again after about a week, give or take. Waiting and watering will do 3 things:

1. It will allow the fallowing (watering lightly and frequently) to bring up any weeds that you can promptly kill off with your second glyphosate application. This means that they will sprout and die before you lay seed, instead of after, when your fallowing the new seed.
2. Allow plenty of time for the glyphosate kill to set in so that you can more easily see what was missed the first time.
3. Keep the ground moist for easier cultivation, and for better establishment when seed goes down.

I waited 8 days between my 2 apps, then 6 days until seeding IIRC, and it worked well.


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

You can scalp the lawn 2 days after spraying glyphosate and it will not reduce effectiveness. There is a study that shows this that I can dig up a bit later if you're interested. It doesn't need a full week to move through the plant. It may take that long to visually kill it, though.

Glyphosate is also entirely foliar and has no soil residual. You can literally spray it on top of grass seed you just laid down with no impact on the soon-to-be lawn.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

ryeguy said:


> Glyphosate is also entirely foliar and has no soil residual. You can literally spray it on top of grass seed you just laid down with no impact on the soon-to-be lawn.


+1


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

+2 with one caveat, ensure it is glyphosate only. No diquat or the extended versions of round up (e.g. 360).


----------

